# Remington 700 25-06



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Remington 700 25-06 with red field 3x9 scope. Less than 20 rds through it. Looking to trade for 44 mag or 30-30 lever guns. 44 revolvers, .40 cal pistols. Or 1911s. would also trade towards a nice tent trailer/ pop up camper. Located in Logan but could meet towards salt lake at some point if need be. 251-288-9002 text is best.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

would also trade for semi auto 12. could add cash for right trade


----------

